# Driving in Newcastle?



## killa beez (Jan 31, 2017)

Is anyone here driving in Newcastle? How much are you earning? Have been searching but haven't managed to find any figures, and I don't know anyone who drives around here. I'm willing to work nights, weekends, long hours, etc.
Feel free to PM me if you like, just looking for some actual numbers, not opinions, thanks.


----------



## UBER66 (Feb 7, 2017)

I drove in Newcastle on Christmas Day when I was coming back from my fathers place, the pings are a long way apart and I don't know the area to well made about $200.00 I met a girl that also did uber in Newcastle she said $200.00 was about average for a nights work.


----------

